# Spare PVC in maryland



## PVCFanMan (May 18, 2017)

Hey all, I have some inch and half schedule 4 pvc if anybody would like it. Donations are nice, as I have about 800ft of it. Let me know if interested. I'm located in Baltimore.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow how about an intro as required.

I would like to see "Sch. 4 PVC."


----------

